# 3D printed low cost (10 dollar) bee insemination equipment



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

3D printed low cost (10 dollar) bee insemination equipment 

Not for sale.... It is open source (Creative Commons) ....

For more information.... 

https://www.facebook.com/3D-Suni-Tohumlama-Cihaz%C4%B1-203271903468689/

Thingiverse files... 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2010763


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Impressive!
what did you use for CAD software


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Brilliant idea!!

Keep us posted on your progress. I'd be interested to hear about your experience with this device. Thank you for leading the way!


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

msl said:


> Impressive!
> what did you use for CAD software


Rhino


----------



## Dmlehman (May 30, 2015)

How do you immobilize the queen to perform the procedure?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Dmlehman said:


> How do you immobilize the queen to perform the procedure?


You confine here and anesthetizer her. Search youtube for a video of it.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll pay ya $20 to ship one to my house.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> I'll pay ya $20 to ship one to my house.


My thoughts too. 

However, Barry would not like the appearance of selling outright on Beesource without special arrangements. Cemoka has very generously gone one step better. The results of his lofty work are available to all of us at one of the links in the OP, you can download his programing for the 3D printer here. All that remains is to find a 3D printer locally, and print it. I'll buy one from you jwcarlson if you print two.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Lburou said:


> My thoughts too.
> 
> However, Barry would not like the appearance of selling outright on Beesource without special arrangements. Cemoka has very generously gone one step better. The results of his lofty work are available to all of us at one of the links in the OP, you can download his programing for the 3D printer here. All that remains is to find a 3D printer locally, and print it. I'll buy one from you jwcarlson if you print two.


I'll let you know.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Take $10 worth of AL to a machine shop to get something made and its going to cost a bit more then 10 
I took a quick look at the files...not sure why but looks like some need repaired as they are not water tight, I would guesstimate 85 hours of machine time to print a set with my printer.


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

msl said:


> Take $10 worth of AL to a machine shop to get something made and its going to cost a bit more then 10
> I took a quick look at the files...not sure why but looks like some need repaired as they are not water tight, I would guesstimate 85 hours of machine time to print a set with my printer.


I know some of the files are not water tight... but they are ok.... I've printed out all of the parts and joined them. No problem. 
But not actually tried it on a queenbee yet. 
Parts should be printed in ABS and need to have a cold or hot aseton bath after for smoothing... (I haven't done yet)

It took me over 30 hours to print the parts... 50 mm/s ... 0.1 mm layer height. 
Nearly 100 metres of 1.75 flament used. 

So 10 dolar bill is for me ofcourse.... You can not make it print for that money unless printer shop is your buddy. 

I advice people not to print untill the project is finished. 

Here are some real photos ...


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

"Water tight" means what?


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

it looks great
Interesting, I am getting a much higher print time estimate.... 50mms, .1mm, 20% infill, 97m 1.75..
might be how I onatarated the parts on the bed


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

msl said:


> it looks great
> Interesting, I am getting a much higher print time estimate.... 50mms, .1mm, 20% infill, 97m 1.75..
> might be how I onatarated the parts on the bed


...and consider the supports... and slicer etc.....


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

Lburou said:


> "Water tight" means what?


Means there is nothing to worry about  I printed the parts perfectly ....


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

cemoka said:


> Means there is nothing to worry about  I printed the parts perfectly ....


Thank you, I had an idea but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Fascinating. Thank you for sharing your work on this.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

cemoka said:


> ...and consider the supports... and slicer etc.....


yep yep... change the orientation and you can drastically change the amount of support materiel, i just left it on the build plate as imported to get a ruff estimate 

Lburou water tight means a sold object 
different printers handle issues diffrentaly.. my afinia would have no issues with the files, my N2+ was issuing objections.. looks like mesh mixer will fix most of the problems


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

$225 quote from a local 3D printer.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

seems about right
Did you remove "insemination_export.stl" before sending the files to the printer?
That file is an assembly of all the parts so It might cut your costs per unit if the qoate included it


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> $225 quote from a local 3D printer.


You can buy a cheap 3D printer from China for 200 bugs, and print 3 devices for free  (They include a roll of filament within the packet)

Surprising to hear that printing is really expensive in US.... 

In my country it will be at least the quarter of that bill ....


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

msl said:


> seems about right
> Did you remove "insemination_export.stl" before sending the files to the printer?
> That file is an assembly of all the parts so It might cut your costs per unit if the qoate included it


I had him ignore it, yes.



cemoka said:


> You can buy a cheap 3D printer from China for 200 bugs, and print 3 devices for free  (They include a roll of filament within the packet)
> 
> Surprising to hear that printing is really expensive in US....
> 
> In my country it will be at least the quarter of that bill ....


Cemoka, that's kind of what I was thinking. That it was bordering on where it would make sense to buy the printer. My father-in-law and I both are interested in 3D printing. I don't have a really deep interest, but just think it would be neat to mess around with. If I could get it done for about 1/4 of that price I'd probably have it printed just so I could goof around with it.

Honestly though, this is an estimate from one company. I could maybe find a guy who has a printer in his basement and he might do it for the cost of materials and a case of beer. Agorism.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Apparently I need to get out more  - I had to look up "Agorism" ...



> Agorism is a libertarian social philosophy that advocates creating a society in which all relations between people are voluntary exchanges by means of counter-economics, thus engaging with aspects of peaceful revolution.
> 
> More here:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agorism


I have _bartered_ for various items with friends/neighbors. I didn't realize that today bartering had evolved into such a fancy concept.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Apparently I need to get out more  - I had to look up "Agorism" ...


In a country where people are tossed in jail for selling mexican food without blessing from the state (http://time.com/4561555/209-food-spot-facebook-ceviche/), bartering does deserve a better term.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Glad you said that Graham...I looked it up and came back to the thread to see your your clarification of agorism.


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> I had him ignore it, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should search the facebook groups on 3D printing.... You can ask for help .... Even you could find a volunteer who might print for a roll of filament. 

Try.. https://www.facebook.com/groups/makerbot/?fref=ts for example. 

But I advice you to wait until the first queen is inseminated.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

i just watched a video ad on the practical machinest's site a couple of minutes ago... now they are 3d printing metal. not just soft stuff but aircraft alloys and tool steels. 3d printing will likely get cheaper as time goes on.


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

Test drive without imbus bolts.... Seems OK


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

cemoka said:


> Test drive without imbus bolts.... Seems OK


Very cool! Looks like you have plenty of degrees of freedom to get the job done. One possible nit, having experience using a quality metal instrument, it appears that you may need to make the syringe carriage a bit smoother. This is a critical degree of freedom and one where it really helps to have smooth micro adjustments.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

AstroBee said:


> ...One possible nit, having experience using a quality metal instrument...


While I was watching instructional videos of II, I thought it might be a good plan use this printed apparatus and substitute metal for plastic in the tools actually contacting the queen. Those tools shouldn't be that expensive. What does everyone think of that?


----------



## yakand (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi all dears
I tried and worked to home design and making homemade and very cheep II system since last year to now and i reached to many aims. but i see and this hot post today and i'm very happy to this.

my system is not regular system as you seen that and some parts make different to regulars. but it acts which is other systems act.

my camera is far from me but when i may take photo from system upload to you. that is very cheep.

Thanks lot dears


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Lburou said:


> While I was watching instructional videos of II, I thought it might be a good plan use this printed apparatus and substitute metal for plastic in the tools actually contacting the queen. Those tools shouldn't be that expensive. What does everyone think of that?


I thought something similar. If you print the device and leave out the rack and pinion for the syringe carriage and then substitute in precision metal components, then this should produce the desired movement. I have zero knowledge with 3d printing, but observing the motion in the video suggests that (at least for this prototype) it may be too course to yield success. 

Perhaps moving away from a rack and pinion would be a cheaper solution? Maybe a syringe carriage on a dovetail track with some type of lever that could produce very fine motion?


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

AstroBee said:


> I thought something similar. If you print the device and leave out the rack and pinion for the syringe carriage and then substitute in precision metal components, then this should produce the desired movement. I have zero knowledge with 3d printing, but observing the motion in the video suggests that (at least for this prototype) it may be too course to yield success.
> 
> Perhaps moving away from a rack and pinion would be a cheaper solution? Maybe a syringe carriage on a dovetail track with some type of lever that could produce very fine motion?


Insemination Equipment is not a big deal. 

Look at the photos of the instruments used in past 80 years....


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

cemoka said:


> Insemination Equipment is not a big deal.
> 
> Look at the photos of the instruments used in past 80 years....


Please don't take my comments as critical. I'm very impressed with your work. I was just trying to provide feedback based upon my experiences using II.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job Cemoka, We can probably change bits and pieces as we work through the 3D printed systems, I have already printed a micro manipulator that has very fine adjustments so everyone will be able to do modifications to suit themselves. 
Johno


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Cemoka, when will you be able to test your equipment on a real queen? We are interested in your progress.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Cemoka's from Istanbul', and Istanbul's climate's supposed to be like Washington, DC's. I bet he'll have virgin queens he can test his equipment with in May.


----------



## cemoka (Nov 28, 2012)

Lburou said:


> Cemoka, when will you be able to test your equipment on a real queen? We are interested in your progress.


Trying to gather the other stuff like Co2 tube etc.... I have the microscope ... So , as mentioned I have to wait till April or May... to try it on a queen.... But I hope to test it with a queen like model... before testing it on a real one. 

PS: I have never inseminated before... Even get closer to an II


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I see a new chapter in our beekeeping history book today.
Pretty soon everyone can afford to own their own simple II gadget.
Now only if there is another way to extract the drone's semen so that it will produce more
like the bulls. Not even sure if the same drone is reusable. Soon we can overnight ship the
drone semen all over the world for exchange and not be limited to the bee genetics we have here. Other
country can also get some of our mite resistant bees as well.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Made in one hour from plywood cost five dollars. 

This could be printed with slight alterations.

https://postimg.org/image/wsj593r53/

https://postimg.org/image/tmyjiw8iv/

From thread

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Insemination-Equipment&p=1506856#post1506856


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

jwcarlson said:


> In a country where people are tossed in jail for selling mexican food without blessing from the state (http://time.com/4561555/209-food-spot-facebook-ceviche/), bartering does deserve a better term.


Add true anarchy to that in its correct context, IE, no government of largesse like we see today, then the pre-funny money type system can return.

Enjoy

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJo-3JbCdY


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

jwcarlson said:


> $225 quote from a local 3D printer.


That is a lot cheaper than 2300 dollars for some of the top brands that have held the reigns for so long.

As the average geek get his or her hands on the free tech the prices will automatically be forced down by demand, but right now that demand is tiny when compared to the amount of beeks taking up the pass time of keeping bees.

The best way forward is forget the patent and copyright laws and get the product out there, if the new 3D gurus get busy the paradigm which is stagnated by red tape will begin to fold, here free really can mean free. Where each free dollar idea reaches fruition, things will grow exponentially to the stage where tech truly begins to work for us instead of controlling our ideas.

My designs are for everyone to use or build from, use them free without turning them into a monopoly for gain and watch the ideas grow with every new or reinvented product.

Just saying.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah Blue, as soon as I can slip into this 21st century and get my arms around this CAD business I could probably get moving on some 3D work. However I cant seem to get the computer to put things on the drawing board and I have a hell of a time trying to trying to sharpen up my trackball on the pencil sharpener.
Johno


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Little boy blue said:


> Add true anarchy to that in its correct context, IE, no government of largesse like we see today, then the pre-funny money type system can return.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVJo-3JbCdY


I'm there. Ready for it.










I'm not trying to take away from the OPs contribution, it's fantastic. Just too rich for my blood at the moment. Perhaps once some queens are inseminated successfully on one, I will further look into getting one made.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

JW, it takes time to gather your materials in order to make one.
If the parts cost too high then simply make a slim down version of it.
Now that the QCs incubator is finished, it is time to move on for the I.I. project.
Ordering some I.I. parts now with some free time on my hands before the real 
queen rearing season is here. This will give me the flexibility to control over the very late mated Autumn
Cordovan queens here. I will select the most light reddish queens and drones for my I.I. process at
the same time go for the most mite resistant and fast build up Spring hives. Seems like the queen market
can use some quality mite fighting Cordovan queens on this I.I. project.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

johno said:


> Yeah Blue, as soon as I can slip into this 21st century and get my arms around this CAD business I could probably get moving on some 3D work. However I cant seem to get the computer to put things on the drawing board and I have a hell of a time trying to trying to sharpen up my trackball on the pencil sharpener.
> Johno


I know how you feel, back in 2001 when I ventured from draughtsmans board to the computer my hands kept on reaching out for the pad and pencil which I still use from day to day.

I'm not sure what software your using but Solidworks is a really easy package to begin with, maybe your version has some lessons for beginners on you tube.

Track balls are good but the pilot is by far the best system and super smooth to use.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

jwcarlson said:


> I'm there. Ready for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things will change rapidly once a few 3D geeks have made up the files for getting things built. It needs to be in kit form so the end user knows how it's all put together and why certain things need or need not be added

To date, the 3D arena is not sufficiently adapt at certain aspects and components, the arms for instance are better applied by using ready made tube. To print out these parts are not cost effective and crude really.

These platforms need finesse and ease of use especially in the needle manipulator area where good husbandry and handling is needed.

Joe is definately right about the paradigm of over complexity and it's ability to actually inhibit certain traits of learning, which I aim to demonstrate in the near future, with a variety of different ideas which stem from Joe's professional outlook as a seasoned operator and my own mechanical understanding and adjustability.

Here is where experience and practical real life skills meld to bring forward a true hand to eye experience.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I LOVE my space mouse, it knocked at least a 3rd of the time it takes me to cad up something 
By far the best deal in software is Autocad Fusion 360 
http://www.autodesk.com/products/fu...mt|b|pdv|c|&&gclid=CJbozLmu5dECFY-1wAodfP8BWQ
Its FREE for "students, enthusiasts, hobbyists, and startups" as long as your use is sub $100K a year in sales and has a massive video tutorial collection.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

msl said:


> I LOVE my space mouse, it knocked at least a 3rd of the time it takes me to cad up something
> By far the best deal in software is Autocad Fusion 360
> http://www.autodesk.com/products/fu...mt|b|pdv|c|&&gclid=CJbozLmu5dECFY-1wAodfP8BWQ
> Its FREE for "students, enthusiasts, hobbyists, and startups" as long as your use is sub $100K a year in sales and has a massive video tutorial collection.


The space mouse is really good and by using both hemispheres of the brain together is what creates the results. It's like a heads up display on an F16 fighter jet, the eyes don't need to know what the hands are doing once they know where they are parked.

Defo the way to go for faster results.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Double entry.


----------



## rjsenior (Feb 21, 2021)

cemoka said:


> View attachment 29971
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, just wondered how you have got on with this? Did you manage to inseminate any queens with it?


----------

